# WHERE ARE YA AIRBAG CHEVY'S AT, HIT IT UP WITH PIC



## FLAWDA$BOI

LET ME C WHERE THEM CHEVY RIDA'S AT, REP YA SHIT


----------



## naz

her you go


----------



## MeanYellowZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

thats a nice rusty lookin 6tre


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by naz_@Apr 9 2007, 04:35 PM~7651493
> *her you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fuckin krazy, that shyt bust dick right thurrr


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> [/quoteIS THIS THE ONE FRM THE VIDEO


----------



## MeanYellowZ

yeah, there are a bunch more pics in that thread now


----------



## maddogg20/20

> *thats a nice rusty lookin 6tre*


 Here's my rusty lookin 5seven


----------



## EVANASTY

THATS SHIT IS TUFF AS FUCK


----------



## hotrods316

All of these heavy chevys are banging as fuck. naz love that fucking trunk, mean love the way it bounces and hops, maddog that is a killer low ass mofo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Apr 9 2007, 06:34 PM~7652470
> *Here's my rusty lookin 5seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BITCH SITTIN KLEAN THE WAY IT IS, FUCK IT I WILL LEAVE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

I KNOW THERE IS A SHYT LOAD OF THEM DOPNT B SHY, REP YOU SHYT TO THE FULLEST, CHEAAA


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HERE'S MY SHIT


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 9 2007, 07:45 PM~7652915
> *HERE'S MY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YO THAT SHYT ON FIYAH SON


----------



## naz

more of my shit









































WWE smackdown bitches


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

that 57 is fukn nice post more pics of it and that 63 too


----------



## maddogg20/20

My seven ain't shit compared to Nas's ride  
But here ya go


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by naz_@Apr 9 2007, 06:13 PM~7653136
> *more of my shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE smackdown bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NY needs more clean lows like that :biggrin:


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> more of my shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE smackdown bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MAD PROP TOWARD THAT CAR I LIKE THAT CHEVY


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 9 2007, 08:14 PM~7653145
> *that 57 is fukn nice post more pics of it and that 63 too
> *


THAT 57 HOT ASS FUCK, WHAT KOLOR U GONNA THROUGH ON THE BITCH


----------



## naz

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 9 2007, 07:31 PM~7653280
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> NY needs more clean lows like that :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie.


----------



## EAZY_510

you can say this is a chevy the only thing ford in this the shell what ever is painted orange is ford 










newest project on 22"


----------



## xSSive

BEFORE....I had 20's


[/quote]








AFTER......going with a more traditional look of a lo lo...don't have any digi pics yet cause its only been outta the garage to put the new rims on...otherwise its still too cold out up here.


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 10 2007, 12:42 PM~7658185
> *you can say this is a chevy the only thing ford in this the shell what ever is painted orange is ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newest project on 22"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BITCH IS SITTIN NICE, I LUV THAT FUCKIN LQQK'S


----------



## ESCHOELAID

heres mine


----------



## joebomber52




----------



## impalasam63




----------



## impalasam63




----------



## impalasam63

This is my rusty ride


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

that fodo would look betta in 13's but still looks fukn good


----------



## Roln19s

Last Summers set-up, 2 Viair 450's and a 5gal tank, 110/145 pressure switch.

















































Just ordered 2 Viair 380's and 2 3 Gal. Tanks, 145/175psi pressure switch. Less Current draw and More PSI along with 1 more gal. or air.


----------



## House_50




----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

ALL THESE WHIP LQQK MAD NICE, ALL THESE BITCHEZ R ON FIYAH, , KEEP BLOWIN THE SITE UP WITH DEM PIC


----------



## tahoehtp

yeah man I can't wait to bag mine out..........................


----------



## 416impala

Lookin good, House 50 looks clean!


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 11 2007, 09:34 AM~7665910
> *Lookin good, House 50 looks clean!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Baggedmonte

dat white pick-up and da cav are HOT.


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

I KNOW THERE MORE OUT THERE DAM WHY YA B SHYT AND SHYT BLOW IT UP


----------



## SoLo 6T4

damn those are some phatt ass rides...

heres mines.....


----------



## draggersdreams

Not a Chevy but its still a GM


----------



## hotrods316

dagger you got any more pics of that trunk and the construction process that setup is clean!!! thanks


----------



## impalasam63

these are from the car show we have down here.


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

ALL THE RIDE'S IS ON FIYAH


----------



## xSSive




----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 15 2007, 11:10 PM~7698847
> *
> 
> *


wat size rimm u got on that car looking real good u got a size pic with the car lay


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Apr 15 2007, 09:15 PM~7698924
> *wat size rimm u got on that car looking real good u got a size pic with the car lay
> *




it I understand what your askin me....they are 14 x 7s heres the only other pic of it laying frame....I just switched from 20s to 14s and I just started rolling the car so don't have alot of pics yet... thanks though...


----------



## lowlow1964

i like it it look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

thank alot.... its a work in progress.


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 15 2007, 10:28 PM~7699118
> *it I understand what your askin me....they are 14 x 7s heres the only other pic of it laying frame....I just switched from 20s to 14s and I just started rolling the car so don't have alot of pics yet... thanks though...
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAT WHIP OF YO'S LQQKIN MAD KLEAN WIT DEM 4TEEN'S, U FEEL ME


----------



## 79burider

impalasam63 u from peg city right i seend ur ride around at the show and shine at pony coral once shits gona be nice


----------



## 79burider

impalasam63 u from peg city right i seend ur ride around at the show and shine at pony coral once shits gona be nice


----------



## mando1981

the 64 is not bagged yet.


----------



## Moco

thats a nice ass bomb, ac and all!!!


----------



## savage68impala

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 16 2007, 10:34 PM~7708413
> *thats a nice ass bomb, ac and all!!!
> *


do you any pics of your setup,i seen your video i wont my 68 to move like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco

naah, i dont have any pictures of my trunk or anything really. i'll get some though and when i do i'll post em.


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Apr 16 2007, 11:19 PM~7708267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 is not bagged yet.
> *



YO THAT SHYT LOOK'S RIGHT DEM 2 CAR'S PARK IN THE WESTERN YARD LQQKIN MAD KLEAN, YOU KNOW WHAT THAT PIC WILL MAKE YOU MONEY COVERT THAT BITCH TO A POST CARD, ONE MORE THING THAT BOMB IS SWEET, PROP'S GO TO U


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Apr 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7708267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 is not bagged yet.
> *


what color was used on the 51


----------



## mando1981

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 17 2007, 09:19 AM~7710950
> *what color was used on the 51
> *


its the same color that is used on chevy silverado.


----------



## SoLo 6T4

got some new shoes...sry fo de repost all....

juss got the disk breaks installed...rims on...and had to go fo a ride....


----------



## blazinjon1988

Heres my shit..........work in progress still.......


----------



## texmex

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2LO4URHO




----------



## desert_bek

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 15 2007, 08:10 PM~7698847
> *
> 
> *



Shit looks 1000000X better with the 14's.


----------



## $jrios23$

ic.com/35i0xv6.jpg[/IMG]this is my 64 on 22''s


----------



## $jrios23$




----------



## $jrios23$

my 64!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Apr 21 2007, 02:53 PM~7742988
> *Shit looks 1000000X better with the 14's.
> *





I agree....



thanks.


----------



## hotrods316

My 64 biscayne on rear bags layed out. I had to raise it up but it was about 2 inches lower in the back.


----------



## hotrods316

Dragging Bumper 





almost


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

Dunno why butt this pic gives me the horn....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 15 2007, 11:28 PM~7699118
> *it I understand what your askin me....they are 14 x 7s heres the only other pic of it laying frame....I just switched from 20s to 14s and I just started rolling the car so don't have alot of pics yet... thanks though...
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels, i had a set of those chips form my knockoffs but never put em on


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## sanchez_aka_55nero

heres my 98..........on 22'' tomorrow


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2007, 02:19 PM~7792181
> *nice wheels, i had a set of those chips for my knockoffs but never put em on
> *




why not? 



what did you use instead?


----------



## nyccustomizer

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 28 2007, 11:52 PM~7795051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice. 22's right? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2007, 01:52 AM~7795051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YO DIS BITCH KLEAN I REALLY LIKE IT


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 29 2007, 04:43 PM~7798486
> *Real nice.  22's right? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,YAH 22'S :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Apr 29 2007, 05:22 PM~7798729
> *YO DIS BITCH KLEAN I REALLY LIKE IT
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## chubbson20s

heres a pic of the 62 on air


----------



## SixFo Galaxie

> _Originally posted by $jrios23$_@Apr 23 2007, 12:39 AM~7751127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 64!!!
> *


Yo! You got more pics of the trunk? I likes that alot!


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Apr 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7708267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 is not bagged yet.
> *




damm armando is that your property? Looks real nice!


----------



## mando1981

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 1 2007, 11:22 AM~7811142
> *damm armando is that your property? Looks real nice!
> *


its our family's property in El Rito, NM its about thirty minutes from where i live.


----------



## LOWnSLOW

My boy Roger's van @ Slammin N Jammin last year.


----------



## pssst

2 more weeks I'll be done


----------



## ChevySwangin00

Me and my baby...
























<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://vid21.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid21.photobucket.com/albums/b280/DriftinStratus00/100_0975.flv"></embed>


----------



## impalasam63

> _Originally posted by LOWnSLOW_@May 1 2007, 05:44 PM~7813117
> *My boy Roger's van @ Slammin N Jammin last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We go to slammin n jammin every year also


----------



## chubbson20s

picture of the car , near mexicantown in Detroit .hope you all enjoy


----------



## LOWnSLOW

> _Originally posted by impalasam63_@May 4 2007, 09:29 PM~7837404
> *We go to slammin n jammin every year also
> *



Ya going to be there this year w/ the '63?


----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex

ant trippen on a chevy on a burban already


----------



## texmex




----------



## texmex




----------



## olskoolkaddy

my homeboy Robs 72 Monte.. :biggrin:


----------



## impalasam63

> _Originally posted by LOWnSLOW_@May 6 2007, 12:57 AM~7842493
> *Ya going to be there this year w/ the '63?
> *


yup i'm finishing scrape blocks and another tank.


----------



## nyccustomizer

Im loving those suburbans layed out. That 72 monte is hot too. I like the trunk layout.


----------



## xSSive




----------



## texmex

:uh: dont know homie but every time i see this ride but damn that is a sexy ride real nice.!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@May 5 2007, 10:00 PM~7841452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the car , near mexicantown in Detroit .hope you all enjoy
> *


Ahhh... at the HEETT wall. ALWAYS fun to shoot the cars there. :yes: :thumbsup:

Ride looks real good too!


----------



## texmex

more pic homies


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 6 2007, 11:07 AM~7843544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BITCH LQQKIN RIGHT LUV THAT PHANTOM FRONT CLIP, SHYT LQQKIN MAD NASTY


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 6 2007, 09:05 AM~7843534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IVE NEVER LIKED SMOOTHIES BUT DAMN THIS OLD SKOOL BURB LOOKIN CLEAN LAID OUT.


----------



## foey

lookin nice yall, lovin that blue Blazer :biggrin:


----------



## chubbson20s

thanx howard, we were down for cinco de mayo had to stop and take a few shots..


----------



## daburban




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@May 1 2007, 06:13 AM~7809521
> *heres a pic of the 62 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 8 2007, 06:22 PM~8068275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE


----------



## slimjones

Here's my 65 homeys!


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## scan




----------



## Pueblo Viejo

wow


----------



## K LoLo

Chevy Celebrity...funny story that happened recently. My car was over heating, and we couldnt figure it out, so we took it to a mechanic. When we were on the phone, I told them they would have to keep it in the garage whenever they werent there, dude was like, "But its a chevy celebrity." I told him he'd have to wait till i get there to see why. Got there, dude was like, "OOO OK...most people that have these have normally trashed them out, but this is nice."


----------



## Bagged Olds

Shotin for comments with that story? :biggrin: Just fuckin with ya, nice ride!


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by Bagged Olds_@Jun 29 2007, 12:49 AM~8199536
> *Shotin for comments with that story?  :biggrin:  Just fuckin with ya, nice ride!
> *


I just thought it was funny...but yuh...i was...thanx


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 22 2007, 04:15 PM~8156572
> *Here's my 65 homeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELLA NICE WUT COLOR U GOT ON THAT CAR IS A NICE COLOR


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by scan_@Jun 24 2007, 06:50 PM~8167459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUT THAT BITCH GOT FOR FEET'S 20 OR 22'Z


----------



## badcayne

This is my 65 Biscayne, not an Impala but Its my Lo Lo fully bagged runnin 360psi on Nitrogen. Dual port 1/2inch slams HS6's up front, and 1/2 RS6's out back 8 GC xtreme350's all around. extended A-arms 1/2inch.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> *This is my 65 Biscayne, not an Impala but Its my Lo Lo fully bagged runnin 360psi on Nitrogen. Dual port 1/2inch slams HS6's up front, and 1/2 RS6's out back 8 GC xtreme350's all around. extended A-arms 1/2inch.
> *


You need to upload a vid of that thang jumpin around like Chris-Cross on youtube. :biggrin:


----------



## chubbson20s

Ya what he said!


----------



## slimjones

> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Jun 30 2007, 09:33 PM~8211039
> *HELLA NICE WUT COLOR U GOT ON THAT CAR IS A NICE COLOR
> *


She's got a Peach Pearl w/ Silver Flake....The color is from Clinique's Happy Lotion bottle cap...added some cinnamon to take out the "pink" and give it more peach...interior is Cream.............Peaches and Cream!!


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jul 3 2007, 04:03 PM~8227716
> *She's got a Peach Pearl w/ Silver Flake....The color is from Clinique's Happy Lotion bottle cap...added some cinnamon to take out the "pink" and give it more peach...interior is Cream.............Peaches and Cream!!
> *



NOW THAT'Z WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT WOODY THAT SHYT MAD KLEAN


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 1 2007, 06:01 PM~8214444
> *You need to upload a vid of that thang jumpin around like Chris-Cross on youtube. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ill post one up as soon as i get it runnin legit, ill put it in the street wit a fresh bottleof nitrogen and got at it


----------



## johnnie65

heres mine!


----------



## midnighter




----------



## midnighter

nobody else has any pics?


----------



## skan91

my shit is bagged :biggrin:


----------



## skan91

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcho

Here ya go w/ 20's and 13's


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow

> _Originally posted by blazinjon1988_@Apr 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7715458
> *Heres my shit..........work in progress still.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



take the top thing off... looks like you got a fuckin spoiler haha.


----------



## midnighter

that's all of the chevy's? i doubt it!!!! keep postin'!!!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 PM~7662888
> *Last Summers set-up, 2 Viair 450's and a 5gal tank, 110/145 pressure switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered 2 Viair 380's and 2 3 Gal. Tanks, 145/175psi pressure switch.  Less Current draw and More PSI along with 1 more gal. or air.
> *


wit tha W7'S


----------



## draggingwagon

heres my ol truck./..just sold it a few weeks ago. extcab/ longbed





















this is a caprice i did for one of my boys. ... may not be your style, but its his :biggrin:


----------



## Roln19s

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jul 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8346135
> *wit tha W7'S
> *


Yeah, took out the 2 8W'7s and installed 2 12W7's. Took out the Silver JL amps and got some of the last CHROME JL AMPS. Still need to glass the rest of the install, but here are some updated pics.

2 3gal. 2 port tanks, two Viair 380's in the spare tire well. Moved all the Valves and the water trap under the car.









The Chrome Amps and the 12W7's



























I should have the install finished soon. 

I'll update the pics when I do.


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## impalasam63

Here is mine


----------



## Roln19s

Playin with my switches. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5...364519900&hl=en


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7758573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 64 biscayne on rear bags layed out.  I had to raise it up but it was about 2 inches lower in the back.
> *


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

ALL OF THESE RIDE ARE RAW LQQKIN KLEAN


----------



## sanford66

A couple of bad ass trucks. Joe


----------



## sanford66

Sorry


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by sanford66_@Sep 1 2007, 01:13 AM~8690420
> *Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice right there any more pixs


----------



## happy hoppy

my buddie Nobu's 60 elco.









Shaun's 62 pickup,










my 54,


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8697920
> *thats nice right there any more pixs
> *




THAT ORANGE TRUCK LQQK FUCKIN NICE


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

WHERE ALL DA CAPRICE'S AND THE IMPALA'S AT I KNOW SOME OF THEM GOT BAG'S


----------



## MRKHERNANDEZ




----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™




----------



## johnnie65




----------



## jimmer818

Heres my 60 El Camino on bags.
















& 1996 Impala SS


----------



## streetlifer

black impala ss looks firme


----------



## After life

Heres my old family car, 99 chevy Tahoe
Nitrogen ready, 8 GC 450's, 2 5 gals, 2 Viair's, Slam bags, 4 link airbar, tubular uppers and lowers.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

THAT 9 SEXY IS FUCKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAWDA$BOI

PUTTIN IT BACK ON THE TOP


----------



## BigBodyBucket

Heres my baggedbucket project.Props to the other 2-tone 1st gen blaze & other sweet fockin rides....


----------



## xSSive

IMG]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj180/strictlycc/IMG_0244.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## xSSive




----------



## CAMDIDDY

my GMC.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 9 2007, 05:45 PM~7652915
> *HERE'S MY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur wheels lookin like lexani crystals or im wrong :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

[/quote]

I WOULD JUST RE PRIMER IT BLACK AND WE READY TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

& 1996 Impala SS
















[/quote]

THROW 13'S ON THAT B!!CH :cheesy:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG

TELL ME WAT U DINK 01 IMPALA LS


----------



## BALLINYOUNG

TELL ME WAT U DINK 01 IMPALA LS


----------



## EEveritt26

My caprice


----------



## foey

taking my sweet ass time on this one :biggrin:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG

HOW BOUT U FUCK OFF EL PADRE :nono:


----------



## impala_631

heres mine


----------



## BALLINYOUNG

ALRIGHTY SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Simonmcnasty




----------



## jtl51603




----------



## Str8sharkin78

mine on 20's


----------



## Ray S

My project. painting scheduled for spring. Metallic Charcoal. I built the air tank, just completed OvrHalin the motor. Now need to put in the York. Just need help with brackets for SBC 1st generation block york on the passenger side.


----------



## HighProCam

:uh: What do you figure the volume of the tank is ?


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jan 24 2008, 05:40 PM~9775313
> *:uh:  What do you figure the volume of the tank is ?
> *


x2 & did you make it, or where'd you get it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS MY 1997 S-10 EXTRA CAB SLAMMED ON AIR-RIDE SUSPENTION, 4CYLDR-5SPEED WITH FLOW MASTER EXAUST FOR THAT DEEP V-8 SOUND CANDY SKY BLUE PEARL WITH CUSTOM FRONT BUMPER,ROLLPAN,TAUNUE COVER COLOR MATCHED, WITH COLOR MATCHED INTERIOR AND COMPLETE BAD ASS SOUNDS! F-B-S-S ON 18' SHOES :biggrin: 2 COMPRESSORS AND 1-5GALLON TANK AND 1' PARKER VALVES AND WATER TRAPPS ON ALL FOUR CORNERS.A CARPETE KIT IN THE BED AND A SWEET CRUZ'N SEXY BITCH TO OWN  ! JVC HEAD UNIT WITH MATCHING JVC EQT WITH VOICE SUPPORT TO ACCUSTIC THREE WAY CROSS OVER,THEN AUDIOBAUN 800WTT 2CHNNL AMP BRIDGED TO TWO JL W6'S AND A AUDIOBAHN 500WTT FOUR CHNNL AMP TO MY 12 MIDS AND MID BASS AND TWEETERS WITH TWO T.V.'S AND TWO 1.0 CAPS AND TWO YELLOW TOP GEL-CELL BATTERYS TO POWER IT ALL UP  I SOLD IT NOT TO LONG AGO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20

Maddogg's ride yo!


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 29 2008, 12:02 PM~9811732
> *Maddogg's ride yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice monty what is ur set-up on the car just curiuos


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 6 2008, 02:57 PM~9879088
> *nice monty what is ur set-up on the car just curiuos
> *


Slam 8's(dual port) in the back
Slam 7's (dual port) up front
York210 & two 380 comps 
two ten gallon tanks _with water traps_( Hey kazma :cheesy: )
3/4'' & 1/2'' copper lines 
No 90* fittings
set @ 210psi

It's a v6 car & will hop over a beer can.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by dropped_duallys_@Jan 20 2008, 11:23 PM~9743977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much these go for bagged??


----------



## EVANASTY

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jul 19 2007, 02:21 PM~8346135
> *wit tha W7'S
> *


damn shits ugly


----------



## Roln19s

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 11 2008, 12:17 AM~9912364
> *damn shits ugly
> *


And the pics of your ride are.................


----------



## EVANASTY

ahah
good one well see whats up when i get the pics up


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 14 2008, 03:38 PM~9943355
> *ahah
> good one well see whats up when i get the pics up
> *


kkk lets see this car of yours homie...


----------



## EVANASTY

there ya go


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 15 2008, 07:45 PM~9952364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go
> *


damn yall cant lie his car is way cleaner... :uh:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 15 2008, 05:45 PM~9952364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go
> *



Your a fokkin fool...Put in some wrench time and show some buildup..


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by dropped_duallys_@Jan 21 2008, 01:23 AM~9743977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 damn those 2 doors are still the hottest trucks I'm still trying to find a nice clean one to build up


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 14 2008, 05:38 PM~9943355
> *ahah
> good one well see whats up when i get the pics up
> *


ttt for pics!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Feb 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9954878
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0 damn those 2 doors are still the hottest trucks I'm still trying to find a nice clean one to build up
> *



you should see the one i just crashed...


fuckt the escalade front end :tears:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## EVANASTY

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 15 2008, 11:46 PM~9954694
> *Your a fokkin fool...Put in some wrench time and show some buildup..
> *



shit man you telling i aint doing nothing
just cause i aint got no camera doesnt me im pulling your dick
almost done with my sound 3 kicker 12's 3 seprate boxes ,port in the dash
leopard everywhere


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Feb 16 2008, 09:33 AM~9956981
> *shit man you telling i aint doing nothing
> just cause i aint got no camera doesnt me im pulling your dick
> almost done with my sound 3 kicker 12's 3 seprate boxes ,port in the dash
> leopard everywhere
> *


Less leopard more camera...


----------



## AndrewH

i always thought the 2 door tahoes were uglier for some reason, but that 2 door looks good. maybe they just have to be low to look right.


----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Feb 8 2008, 05:44 PM~9896707
> *Slam 8's(dual port) in the back
> Slam 7's (dual port) up front
> York210 & two 380 comps
> two ten gallon tanks with water traps( Hey kazma  :cheesy:  )
> 3/4'' & 1/2'' copper lines
> No 90* fittings
> set @ 210psi
> 
> It's a v6 car & will hop over a beer can.
> *


what type of bracket did u use to fit the slam 8s in the back, sorry im new in the air section


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 18 2008, 07:20 AM~9969386
> *what type of bracket did u use to fit the slam 8s in the back, sorry im new in the air section
> *


All custom made  

But if ya need something like this & don't want to fab it up from scratch ,check these guys out first:
http://airassisted.com/osCommerce/catalog/


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 16 2008, 01:41 PM~9957209
> *Less leopard more camera...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

My car. hope to get it this weekend


----------



## draggin98s10

my s-dime


----------



## SlammedAstro97

My current build - 97 Astro (soon to be tuck'n lugz) on 20's.

1.) When I first got it









2.) Playin around with a F150 bumper









3.) Shavin's and more









4.) Gettin ready for tuck'n









5.) That engine is gettin in the way









6.) Possible 350 swap - still the V6 here









7.) Sub-frame out to be Z'd









8.) Not much left









9.) Z'n










that is it for now.


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

Mine.....1953 GMC Suburban ex- US Army Ambulance.


----------



## 63ss

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Feb 23 2008, 08:15 PM~10014268
> *Mine.....1953 GMC Suburban ex- US Army Ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




is this yours???


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

Yes, it's mine.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by FLAWDA$BOI_@Apr 9 2007, 03:35 PM~7652016
> *that's fuckin krazy, that shyt bust dick right thurrr
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdown59

[/URL


----------



## DodgerFan




----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by 1LowLeSabre_@Feb 23 2008, 07:15 PM~10014268
> *Mine.....1953 GMC Suburban ex- US Army Ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sickkk!


----------



## DodgerFan




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Apr 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7708267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 64 is not bagged yet.
> *


This is the reason I love living in New Mexico  :biggrin:   . Real clean homie


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 25 2008, 12:11 PM~10024818
> *thats sickkk!
> *


lol, now now Rob don't bust that nut just yet.


----------



## 88monteSS

i wanna thank Rob at AAC for helping me pick the best kit for my SS...


----------



## xbabyboy4021x

bagged 96 blazer 18" chrome rims (too small i think but they were on it when i bought it)


----------



## xbabyboy4021x

oops forgot the pic haha


----------



## livinlow64

that 59 vert is awsome


----------



## jimmer818

> & 1996 Impala SS


THROW 13'S ON THAT B!!CH :cheesy:
[/quote]
It wouldnt roll on 13's (I dont think it would get enough lift) it was cut, rear end narrowed, drive line raised, new cross member built to lay on 22"s
Here she is laid out on 22's.








On 20's


----------



## DodgerFan




----------



## ShatteredDreamsCC

DAMN petes car on the first page is the shit!!!!


----------



## RUB A DUB

22's


----------



## RUB A DUB

22's


----------



## xSSive

boredom pics




















'


----------



## xSSive

more boredom


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx




----------



## happy hoppy

shauns truck,
















Nobu ( chopstix ) 51
















its not a chevy but, BigE's merc,
















my POS,


----------



## 94capriceusaf

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=icl5k4&s=3


----------



## 94capriceusaf




----------



## 94capriceusaf




----------



## bigcadi

This is my pops he is almost 60 an still roll,n jus finished the bags last week.......... body n paint r next...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by ILLEGAL REGAL™_@Sep 15 2007, 07:24 PM~8798339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whose malibu is this? This thing with a 572 in it would be insane


----------



## BAGGEDCAPRICE




----------



## 58wag

my old 79, that my boy picked up from me, now it's rapped around a tree :tears:


----------



## 16474




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## rollinlo64

this is my 64 impala rag on air!! Layin frame now after some mods to the rear bag cups!! Freshly POLISHED and looking sick!!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## americanautomoving

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Sep 15 2008, 10:19 PM~11611517
> *this is my 64 impala rag on air!!  Layin frame now after some mods to the rear bag cups!! Freshly POLISHED and looking sick!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz

Here's my buddy John's Monte Carlo & my 94 Chevy truck before I sold it.


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by americanautomoving_@Sep 18 2008, 02:17 PM~11635828
> *Sick!
> *


thanks man, 

unfortunately the top was up for most of that car show that day. stupid rain wouldn't go away. well it would but then would come right back,.


----------



## foey

.... mine is back in the crapper... :tears: will have to wait a bit till I figure things out.


----------



## rollinlo64

here's a pic of the trunk if my 64 rag top on air.


----------



## Purple Haze

Please excuse the dirty tires. My boy took these before i got to the tires LOL


----------



## BGGD_GMC

HERE ARE A COUPLE TRUCKS FROM EPIDEMIC TRUCK CLUB


----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## BGGD_GMC




----------



## ialows10




----------



## chubbson20s

this is mine...









this is my boys sfbd on 22s


----------



## torrance

My Webpage


----------



## torrance

what the


----------



## torrance

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone013-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone018.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## torrance

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone012-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 13 2008, 11:36 PM~11854859
> *http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone013-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone018.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Damn that impala gets some lift!! glad to see some impala's with airride under them!! LOOKS REAL GOOD MAN!!


----------



## subliminalmatt

Half bagged til the end of the month


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 6 2007, 08:10 AM~7843558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homeboy Robs 72 Monte..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 13 2008, 11:36 PM~11854859
> *http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone013-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone018.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Shit turned out nice homie!
You tried hittin 3 with that super lift you got?


----------



## torrance

tried to hit 3 once or twice. but my buddies are always f-ing up there rims and tires, so im a little hesitant.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 21 2008, 05:30 AM~11926926
> *tried to hit 3 once or twice. but my buddies are always f-ing up there rims and tires, so im a little hesitant.
> *


what size bag are you running? and wheres it mounted to?


----------



## torrance

2600 tripple stacks. upper bracket is in spring cup location, lower cup is about 1 1/2" back of spring location. not sure if id recomend doing it to anyone else it took me 3 days of trial and error.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 21 2008, 07:17 AM~11927129
> *what size bag are you running? and wheres it mounted to?
> *


He's got a build up thread in here somewhere with some pics


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 22 2008, 08:32 AM~11937952
> *He's got a build up thread in here somewhere with some pics
> *


 :0 ima find it


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 22 2008, 01:58 PM~11940611
> *:0  ima find it
> *


i found it, those are big bags, looks like theyd be a pain in the ass 
no side to side i assume?


----------



## torrance

yes side to side. 8 valves 6 switches. front, back, each individual. and a wishbone.


----------



## bkjaydog

> http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone013-1.jpg[/img]
> nice pic thanks for the wallpaper. now go take another one but with the ass dropped, same background :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chubbson20s

damn that boy gets some lift...fuk!!!


----------



## red chev

do you got em on the front????do es any one extend their a-arms on bags..the wheels look like they are cavein in when their all the way up...i was thinkin about if i bag mine of extending a 1/4 0r 1/2 inch...


----------



## Flamed360

six 8 coupe i just sold( old lady got knocked up and i had tears runnin down my face when the guy drove it off!!


----------



## T3LAR

..heres mine...can't get them down load themselves so here is a link...


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=676279


----------



## T3LAR

...I know its not a chevy...here are a few of my buddies 59' ragtop..


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by T3LAR_@Nov 8 2008, 03:47 PM~12100104
> *...I know its not a chevy...here are a few of my buddies 59' ragtop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: LOOKS LIKE THE WINDOWS ARE TOO BIG FOR A 59 MAYBE A 69


----------



## goinlow




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL MEROMERO

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Oct 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11817752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the coronas at :biggrin:


----------



## draggenass63

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Nov 8 2008, 12:39 PM~12099271
> *six 8 coupe i just sold( old lady got knocked up and i had tears runnin down my face when the guy drove it off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddi


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Lunas64

Here's minw outta PHX AZ


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Nov 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12283723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whadup whadup


----------



## Looney

here mine not da best


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Nov 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12283723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Any more of this?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 10 2009, 03:15 PM~12662937
> *here mine not da best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Monte, what are you doing with your dumps there?


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 10 2009, 06:52 PM~12665022
> *Nice Monte, what are you doing with your dumps there?
> *


this is the way i got it im working on interior right now but ill be going thru everything....why


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 10 2009, 11:00 PM~12666038
> *this is the way i got it im working on interior right now but ill be going thru everything....why
> *


Duh, nevermind homie. When I first looked at the pic I thought you had hoses coming out of your dumps.
Not that that's unheard of, was just wondering what you were routing them too. Now I realize I'm :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jan 21 2009, 09:53 AM~12770307
> *Duh, nevermind homie. When I first looked at the pic I thought you had hoses coming out of your dumps.
> Not that that's unheard of, was just wondering what you were routing them too. Now I realize I'm  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool im still learning i see alot of people have all 4 of da valves and dumps running off of one entry way to the tank how do they do that


----------



## bigcadi

THIS IS MY POPS BLAZER HE IS 60...


----------



## primer665

here i s my bagged 65


----------



## 59camino

heres my 59' in the process of being bagged-

process shots


























before bags vvvvv


----------



## novita62




----------



## hotrodhomi

Mine


----------



## 1lowcaprice

Im new to the forum, figured I'd show my car nothing special:




























Before the shave and rims, right after i bagged her


----------



## livinlow64




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 14 2009, 05:10 AM~13277963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are those 14 x 7's?


----------



## sand442man




----------



## topdown59




----------



## SwangalangsNV

couple of mine


----------



## GCORONA53

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 14 2009, 05:10 AM~13277963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 9 2009, 05:00 PM~13531336
> *
> *



DAMN that's fine!


----------



## life'sadrag

pics of my 04 Silverado


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 9 2009, 10:58 PM~13535430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can we get some more of this??? :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

here are a couple cutting the rocker off and bodydropping it 5" lay bumpers


----------



## SwangalangsNV

heres one my old dually and 2 dudes i work with cars


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 15 2009, 09:47 PM~13590770
> *heres one my old dually and 2 dudes i work with cars
> *


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 15 2009, 09:48 PM~13590781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all air bagged both cars body dropped


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13590757
> *here are a couple cutting the rocker off and bodydropping it 5" lay bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: cuttin the rockers off?? dam, now thats layd out. that looks dope as fuk. :thumbsup: is it an impala?


----------



## SwangalangsNV

thanks its still far from were it needs to be ya gonna lay it to the door body dropped almost 5" should be about 41" from ground to the top of the roof when layed out


----------



## SwangalangsNV

and it is not a impala i wish it was


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by life'sadrag_@Apr 15 2009, 02:16 PM~13585528
> *pics of my 04 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUT THAT SHIT UP BRO :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Apr 15 2009, 10:22 PM~13591149
> *and it is not a impala i wish it was
> *


even tho it aint an impala its still dope  . if you dont mind can i get a pic of the front suspension? im jus lookn for different ways to run my hoses :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

well i have not ran any lines yet but when i do i will post them up


----------



## BigVics58

sweet thanks


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 9 2009, 05:00 PM~13531336
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this for that 58 project?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2009, 12:08 AM~13739306
> *Is this for that 58 project?
> *


 :yes: sure is


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 28 2009, 07:42 PM~13722659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Slammed Bro!!! Likin it, hell ya!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/21o2ceg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2009, 06:16 PM~13747492
> *Slammed Bro!!! Likin it, hell ya!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you very much


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13577971
> *This was an outtake from the rap video shoot. still came out good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 1 2009, 04:44 PM~13757379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


VERY SLICK RIDE MAN!! 

one question k well 2, first off you running 20's in the front? and second question still got factory wheel tubs in the front or ditched them??

i have plans to run 20's all around my 64 rag but haven't found 2 many guys running them yet so i figured i'd ask


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@May 1 2009, 04:39 PM~13758601
> *VERY SLICK RIDE MAN!!
> 
> one question k well 2, first off you running 20's in the front? and second question still got factory wheel tubs in the front or ditched them??
> 
> i have plans to run 20's all around my 64 rag but haven't found 2 many guys running them yet so i figured i'd ask
> *


Im running 18x8 up front and 20x10 out back just for the stager look. or low rod look. Don't take it personal but running 20's, 22's or wut ever all around gives it the dunk look. than again thats the image i get when i see'em like that.  

Second im running disc brakes all around. CPP big brake sys. up front and since I've 4 link the back I've swap the rearend off a lake model with factory disc brakes on it already and a better low gear ratio. thanks!
:nicoderm: 

Put up some pics when you get yours going! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine

just Bagged my chevy


----------



## blacksmith

i was at the goodguys show in washington and there was a 62 with 20 and 22. shit was smmoooottthhhhhh. any staggered fit looks great. definately better than the same size all around. if you do use the same size wheels all around then mo meat in the rear looks good. so many different styles though.... do what u want :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 1 2009, 06:41 PM~13759529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just Bagged my chevy
> *


nice. all the way around or jus front?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## djbizz1

Here's mine!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 3 2009, 03:24 PM~13771870
> *Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love your style :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 1 2009, 02:44 PM~13757379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


nice colour :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

pic taken by a guy around here at our cinco de mayo show


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 2 2009, 10:05 AM~13764033
> *nice. all the way around or jus front?
> *


Thanks man, I just finished the front. I'm gatering up parts now to do the back. :biggrin:


----------



## SwangalangsNV

sittin on 20's front and rear body droped


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 8 2009, 12:18 AM~13823487
> *sittin on 20's front and rear body droped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a bad-ass ride!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 7 2009, 11:18 PM~13823487
> *sittin on 20's front and rear body droped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this...... smooth and clean........ and laid!!!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 8 2009, 12:18 AM~13823487
> *sittin on 20's front and rear body droped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats low


----------



## rollinlo64

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 8 2009, 02:18 AM~13823487
> *sittin on 20's front and rear body droped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ya running for inner fenders up front or nothing up front at all?


----------



## SwangalangsNV

Its got full custom inner fenders built ill take pics


----------



## wecankillit




----------



## My63impala

My 63


----------



## reedwesd

Here is a pic of my project car. Full tubular suspension and it lays the X-member on the ground with 20's :biggrin: What do you guys think?


----------



## lowlow1964

nice do u got drop spinner or stock? in the back u c-notch or stock?
u got more pic? i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@May 13 2009, 09:11 PM~13877795
> *Here is a pic of my project car. Full tubular suspension and it lays the X-member on the ground with 20's :biggrin:  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlow1964

nice do u got drop spindles or stock? in the back u c-notch or stock?
u got more pic? i like it thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif


----------



## reedwesd

Got 2 1/2" CPP drop spindles. Stock frame in rear for now. I plan on putting a mini notch in it. Here are a few more pic but I hope to have more soon.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@May 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13875742
> *My 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with the ass raised up it looks like that 409-63 impala race car
do you know which one im talking about? i think its called old reliable?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 13 2009, 07:33 PM~13879654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

my 62 Impala wagon.


----------



## Skim

my boy johns 60 LS-1 wagon


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13881344
> *my boy johns 60 LS-1 wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


claean ass cars man makes me miss my 62 wagon


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 13 2009, 11:46 PM~13881391
> *claean ass cars man makes me miss my 62 wagon
> *


that thing was bad ass. i remember it.


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2009, 10:47 PM~13881411
> *that thing was bad ass. i remember it.
> *


those were the days :biggrin: now got to get the 58 rollin


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@May 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13879638
> *Got 2 1/2" CPP drop spindles.  Stock frame in rear for now.  I plan on putting a mini notch in it.  Here are a few more pic but I hope to have more soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget to extend those rear trailing arms


----------



## Skim

quote=SwangalangsNV,May 8 2009, 01:18 AM~13823487]
sittin on 20's front and rear body droped 








[/quote]

:0 post pics of that 60 panel wagon in the background :0


----------



## SwangalangsNV

this is the only other i got right now


----------



## SwangalangsNV

this will be tering them up real soon


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13881637
> *this will be tering them up real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the middle of cutting the rocker down to 1/2 inch and body droppen it will be 41" to the top of roof when done


----------



## Skim

:0 damn, stock frame, c notch rear? do you have to mod the front body mounts at all?


----------



## SwangalangsNV

its stock frame notched in rear no body mount mods except front core support i am doin a traditional body drop all new rear tubs and little driveline tunnel mod


----------



## supersporting88

My homeboy just had his daily bagged


----------



## SwangalangsNV

couple more pics of the 64 the 60 and the 49


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13881637
> *this will be tering them up real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im watchin this one close. you should make a topic for in the the project rides section


----------



## HVY-CHY 79




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13890168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## reedwesd

*SwangalangsNV*
I really like your 64. Do you have anymore pictures of youe engine bay? Do you have any build pictures of the car?


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13927250
> *SwangalangsNV
> I really like your 64.  Do you have anymore pictures of youe engine bay?  Do you have any build pictures of the car?
> *


The car is my friends car i have some pics and he has all kinds i can get some if really wanted


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13890168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love these years of Caprices/Impalas! Does anyone know what year this car is by any chance?


----------



## reedwesd

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@May 19 2009, 09:08 PM~13940566
> *The car is my friends car i have some pics and he has all kinds i can get some if really wanted
> *


I would love to see some pic of it.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## OMAR TRECE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Heres a few pics of mine int the paint shop. It is bagged also. I'm pickin it up this weekend. Once I get it I'll post up better pics of body and setup.

















And these are my rocker panels


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13953215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a cool truck homeboy! Its different but definitely an eye-catcher.


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 20 2009, 12:48 AM~13942635
> *I love these years of Caprices/Impalas! Does anyone know what year this car is by any chance?
> *



haha thanks man its mine its 1979 caprice....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 20 2009, 11:08 PM~13953794
> *haha thanks man its mine its 1979 caprice.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass ride. way underated classic bodystyle. you dont even see them around stock anymore.


----------



## Money Mike

Heres my car


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13981465
> *thats a bad ass ride. way underated classic bodystyle. you dont even see them around stock anymore.
> *



yea man thats y i love my ride so much.not that im suckin myself dry anything? .... to bein diff. u kno? thanks skim. dont know if u remember me? i was talkin to u at the rat rod run in ATX. it was me and my bro. finally started a layitlow profile.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 25 2009, 12:15 AM~13988190
> *yea man thats y i love my ride so much.not that im suckin myself dry anything? .... to bein diff. u kno?  thanks skim. dont know if u remember me? i was talkin to u at the rat rod run in ATX.  it was me and my bro. finally started a layitlow profile.... :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, bout time u signed on. u been reading from the sidelines way too long :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Majestix picnic


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 09:34 PM~13996442
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn I am in absolute love with your Texas Toast 62! That would be really trippy to feel the smooth clear on a car that looks like it should be all rough. LOVE IT!


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 1 2008, 06:39 AM~10987766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYBODY have anymore pics of the custom bagged Express vans??? I'm trying to get some idea's before i go buy 1

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by badboyyaz1_@May 27 2009, 04:33 AM~14011143
> *ANYBODY have anymore pics of the custom bagged Express vans??? I'm trying to get some idea's before i go buy 1
> 
> thanks in advance for any help
> *



the Caddy front end on that thing is sick!

Here's some more...


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2009, 11:37 AM~14014511
> *the Caddy front end on that thing is sick!
> 
> Here's some more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks... 

and i've seen the blk/ green 1 on some site... and ive seen some other hot 1s.. on cardomain... yea the caddy front is crazy... i like how the express van is less played out then the astro


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13996442
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Skim that 62 is nice bro! Definitely different. Glad to see it on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

> Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool wag
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## waters64

What does it cost on average to put air bags in a 64 impala


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by waters64_@May 28 2009, 07:30 AM~14023132
> *What does it cost on average to put air bags in  a 64 impala
> *


Depends on how good you want your system to be. You know like how fast it lifts and how fast the tanks fill back up with air.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by badboyyaz1_@May 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14020443
> *Thanks...
> 
> and i've seen the blk/ green 1 on some site... and ive seen some other hot 1s..  on cardomain... yea the caddy front is crazy... i like how the express van is less played out then the astro
> *



yeah Astros are :thumbsdown:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by waters64_@May 28 2009, 05:30 AM~14023132
> *What does it cost on average to put air bags in  a 64 impala
> *



You buy a bolt in kit I'd be guessin around 1500 - 2000 including bags. I bought my Air Ride kit like 3 years ago, Skim might be more up to date about what a suspension kit costs. 

Then you can either buy a kit to run the bags, or build it yourself. You'll spend anywhere from 1000 - around 3500. It all depends on what kit to do what stuff, or if you build it yourself what components you buy and run.


----------



## badboyyaz1

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 28 2009, 12:21 PM~14026683
> *yeah Astros are  :thumbsdown:
> *


lol... yea im not a fan of things that get too played out 
but i do have some friends that hooked up some astros REAL NICE!!


----------



## waters64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14026712
> *You buy a bolt in kit I'd be guessin around 1500 - 2000 including bags. I bought my Air Ride kit like 3 years ago, Skim might be more up to date about what a suspension kit costs.
> 
> Then you can either buy a kit to run the bags, or build it yourself. You'll spend anywhere from 1000 - around 3500. It all depends on what kit to do what stuff, or if you build it yourself what components you buy and run.
> *


thanks for the feed back I am not sure which way I am going to go with yet.


----------



## Impslap

Here's my '63 when it had airbags and 14x7 Daytons:

















I wish I had taken a pic of her laid out. She sat 1/2" off the ground laid out with the bags!
She's no longer bagged and has a hydraulic setup and Zenith 13x7's now.  
I'm saving the bag setup for a future project. Looking for an Impala/Belair/Biscayne wagon to lay out on some 20s/22s.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14022194
> *Hey Skim that 62 is nice bro! Definitely different. Glad to see it on the road :thumbsup:
> *


you need to roll by the pad sometime.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2009, 03:42 PM~14003589
> *damn I am in absolute love with your Texas Toast 62! That would be really trippy to feel the smooth clear on a car that looks like it should be all rough. LOVE IT!
> *


lol, yeah whenever its parked somewhere people come up and touch the hood & shit. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2009, 12:11 AM~14051034
> *lol, yeah whenever its parked somewhere people come up and touch the hood & shit.  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha sweet! I know I would!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 29 2009, 07:24 PM~14041243
> *Here's my '63 when it had airbags and 14x7 Daytons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic of her laid out. She sat 1/2" off the ground laid out with the bags!
> She's no longer bagged and has a hydraulic setup and Zenith 13x7's now.
> I'm saving the bag setup for a future project. Looking for an Impala/Belair/Biscayne wagon to lay out on some 20s/22s.
> *



that's a clean ride!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2009, 02:04 AM~14050971
> *you need to roll by the pad sometime.
> *


Ill bring by my monte this weekend if you gona be around :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 29 2009, 09:24 PM~14041243
> *Here's my '63 when it had airbags and 14x7 Daytons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic of her laid out. She sat 1/2" off the ground laid out with the bags!
> She's no longer bagged and has a hydraulic setup and Zenith 13x7's now.
> I'm saving the bag setup for a future project. Looking for an Impala/Belair/Biscayne wagon to lay out on some 20s/22s.
> *


Im jealous


----------



## Lunas64

Here's my '63 when it had airbags and 14x7 Daytons:

















I wish I had taken a pic of her laid out. She sat 1/2" off the ground laid out with the bags!
She's no longer bagged and has a hydraulic setup and Zenith 13x7's now.  
I'm saving the bag setup for a future project. Looking for an Impala/Belair/Biscayne wagon to lay out on some 20s/22s.
Clean ass car.. I want Skirts for my Lo Lo!! Next on my list.... and a continental kit....and a moon roof.... and a paint job.... and bumper guards..... and new chrome....and......... it never ends!!!! :uh:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 1 2009, 08:05 PM~14067240
> *Here's my '63 when it had airbags and 14x7 Daytons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic of her laid out. She sat 1/2" off the ground laid out with the bags!
> She's no longer bagged and has a hydraulic setup and Zenith 13x7's now.
> I'm saving the bag setup for a future project. Looking for an Impala/Belair/Biscayne wagon to lay out on some 20s/22s.
> Clean ass car.. I want Skirts for my Lo Lo!! Next on my list.... and a continental kit....and a moon roof.... and a paint job.... and bumper guards..... and new chrome....and......... it never ends!!!! :uh:
> *


real nice 63 . love the skirts on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
your sure right about it never ends theres always something to do & add


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13982075
> *Heres my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good mike!


----------



## mademan

heres my piece...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2009, 09:31 PM~14076511
> *lookin good mike!
> *


Thx homie!! Are you goin to the show in ftw? If so hit me up and we'll stop and get some barbacoa tacos at Hernandez on the way :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 3 2009, 12:25 PM~14083497
> *heres my piece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you need MTV to Pimp Yo Ride


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 4 2009, 10:14 AM~14092823
> *you need MTV to Pimp Yo Ride
> *


I wouldnt let those clowns touch my whip, lmao..

"yo i heard you like fish sticks..... so we put an oven and fish tank in yo ride!"


----------



## Lunas64

> I wouldnt let those clowns touch my whip, lmao..
> 
> "yo i heard you like fish sticks..... so we put an oven and fish tank in yo ride!"
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: Too danm funny Bro!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 4 2009, 03:28 PM~14096213
> *I wouldnt let those clowns touch my whip, lmao..
> 
> "yo i heard you like fish sticks..... so we put an oven and fish tank in yo ride!"
> *



HA HA HA HA

"Yo we heard my home girl like Rivers... so we put the Nile river in yo ride!"

"We know you like cars... so we put a car in your car so you can drive while you drive, thats a pimp my ride first"


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 6 2009, 11:55 AM~14112318
> *HA HA HA HA
> 
> "Yo we heard my home girl like Rivers... so we put the Nile river in yo ride!"
> 
> "We know you like cars... so we put a car in your car so you can drive while you drive, thats a pimp my ride first"
> *


Funny as hell Shib!!!

"Yo, We hear you like to swim.... So we put a diving pool in yo Whip!!!! Another WCC first! huh Big Dane??" :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14113686
> *Funny as hell Shib!!!
> 
> "Yo, We hear you like to swim.... So we put a diving pool in yo Whip!!!! Another WCC first! huh Big Dane??" :cheesy:
> *



HA HA HA LMAO!

Alright now come the end of the show and you need two things... these (keys) and this (grabs shirt over shoulder) You just officially been pimped!

THANKS MTV FOR PIMPIN MY RIDE!

Ha ha or on Speed channel....

THANKS (blank) FOR PIMPIN MY RIDE!


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 10 2009, 05:02 PM~14153523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's bad ass for a 4 door!

Damn I was drivin over to Napa today and got turned around in this residential and found and early 80's Caprice 2 door with the aero back glass that was MINT!


----------



## xSSive




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

> I want one of these to pull my "64 to the shows!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robbie_rob




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Jun 18 2009, 12:42 PM~14229338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Jun 18 2009, 12:42 PM~14229338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Those 62 are fuckin sexy!

Damn I am hungry for some Sonic right now. Maaaaaaannnnn we got shit in Canada!


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

jus put some new wheels............. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 23 2009, 10:16 PM~14279716
> *jus put some new wheels.............  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice upgrade man!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ProHopper

I didnt know it was possible to type in ebonics or whatever this language is that most of you guys are using but it is ignorant as fuck! I am a lowrider and have been for my whole life and this type of shit is why people look at lowriders and think we are all uneducated retards.

And remember if it was'nt you then don't get offended!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ProHopper_@Jun 24 2009, 03:16 PM~14285850
> *I didnt know it was possible to type in ebonics or whatever this language is that most of you guys are using but it is ignorant as fuck! I am a lowrider and have been for my whole life and this type of shit is why people look at lowriders and think we are all uneducated retards.
> 
> And remember if it was'nt you then don't get offended!
> *



uhhhhh.... :ugh: 

I think I can speak for everybody when I say we're all kind of offended by that comment. Maybe you should keep your opinions about our speaking habits to yourself and stick to talking about "Air Suspensions" in the "Air Suspensions" Forum. Actually come to think of it, it's not really our speaking habits... it's our typing habits. 

I don't know ANYBODY on the face of the earth that thinks a lowrider is an uneducated retard. If anything they probably accidentally mistake us for gangsters. Whatever? 

The funniest thing about you making that comment is that everybody in this forum now thinks YOU'RE and uneducated retard. 


Just to offend you I'll give you a Ebonics playback... 

_Yo mang I can represent for all da homies in dis Forum when I say FUCK YOU, and get the fuck out! _


----------



## ls1mastermind




----------



## Lunas64

ShibbyShibby[/i]@Jun 24 2009 said:


> [/b]


X1000, I am a well educated 24 Year Retired Air Force Veteran!!! But when I am typing and chatting with my Bro's, I dont need to type correctly, cuz my Homies know what I am talking about, especially in this or any forum!! What does being a "Lowrider" have to do with anything. I bet I have been a "Lowrider" longer then you, and I sure as hell wouldnt diss my fellow "Lowrider" people about how they type/talk on LIL. Well, looks like you have been tagged the Retard Homey!!! Unfortunately for you. One other thing, take a look at the Lowriders we "retards" have built. Nuff Said!! peace! :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 28 2009, 05:33 PM~14322580
> *X1000, I am a well educated 24 Year Retired Air Force Veteran!!! But when I am typing and chatting with my Bro's, I dont need to type correctly, cuz my Homies know what I am talking about, especially in this or any forum!! What does being a "Lowrider" have to do with anything. I bet I have been a "Lowrider" longer then you, and I sure as hell wouldnt diss my fellow "Lowrider" people about how they type/talk on LIL. Well, looks like you have been tagged the Retard Homey!!! Unfortunately for you. One other thing, take a look at the Lowriders we "retards" have built. Nuff Said!! peace! :0
> *



X100000000000000000000000

I'm a fuckin teacher for shit's sake! I EDUCATE! lol

I hope the Pro hopper guy see's these comments, but I also hope he doesn't come back.


----------



## draggenass63

> _Originally posted by reedwesd_@May 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13879638
> *Got 2 1/2" CPP drop spindles.  Stock frame in rear for now.  I plan on putting a mini notch in it.  Here are a few more pic but I hope to have more soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ProHopper

"And remember if it was'nt you then don't get offended!"

Evidently some of you have problems reading as well, and Fuck You homie I have been building low's since you were shitting yellow and have been a member of this forum for over 6 years! I know if you spoke proper english on a daily basis it would be hard to all of a sudden revert to typing jibberish. You typed the shit in here for everybody to read at least make it ledgible!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 23 2009, 10:16 PM~14279716
> *jus put some new wheels.............  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this bodystyle


----------



## kandy66




----------



## kandy66




----------



## robbie_rob

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Jun 18 2009, 12:42 PM~14229338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just put my wires back on :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Jul 6 2009, 12:38 AM~14389727
> *Just put my wires back on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ProHopper_@Jun 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14336071
> *"And remember if it was'nt you then don't get offended!"
> 
> Evidently some of you have problems reading as well, and Fuck You homie I have been building low's since you were shitting yellow and have been a member of this forum for over 6 years! I know if you spoke proper english on a daily basis it would be hard to all of a sudden revert to typing jibberish. You typed the shit in here for everybody to read at least make it ledgible!
> *



You've been a member for over 6 years and you only have 498 posts?

I've been a member for 4 months lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Jul 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14389727
> *Just put my wires back on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damnnnn your car looks sexy!

sweet ride


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 6 2007, 08:05 AM~7843534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this right here


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 11 2009, 07:37 AM~14159529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up with the interior on this ss you planning on painting the car orange or something?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 10 2009, 05:34 PM~14438107
> *i love this right here
> *



If you like that Burban check this video out...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1lTToOJGCM


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 13 2009, 05:04 PM~14462041
> *If you like that Burban check this video out...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1lTToOJGCM
> *


That video was badass! Scraping low!!! See the Plate was all jacked up!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2009, 07:02 PM~14462702
> *That video was badass! Scraping low!!! See the Plate was all jacked up!! :biggrin:
> *



ha ha yeah man that license plate is all fucked up on the bottom lol


----------



## Lunas64




----------



## kandy66

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 14 2009, 08:53 PM~14476675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## kandy66




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 11 2009, 04:40 PM~14444623
> *wats up with the interior on this ss you planning on painting the car orange or something?
> *





:dunno: trust me, there will be orange on the exterior  The interior was beat up and it was driving me nuts, so I did the interior before paint.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by kandy66_@Jul 16 2009, 06:03 AM~14490923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice also Kandy!!! Kinda had the same idea Huh??


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

who said bags are for ****?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 18 2009, 11:59 AM~14511068
> *who said bags are for ****?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 18 2009, 08:59 AM~14511068
> *who said bags are for ****?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me liken them Bags!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987

> _Originally posted by kandy66_@Jul 4 2009, 12:17 PM~14379855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good Justin


----------



## elnutty

Here is my 64 wagon 








it got some new shoes today


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## Frogger

My 1980 Chevy Malibu on air.


----------



## Black64s

Putting the finishing touchs on it now... Not a bad start..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Aug 5 2009, 09:30 PM~14688002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the finishing touchs on it now... Not a bad start..
> *


Keep it up bro ! Should be a real nice ride when your done. SHow a pic of the set up next time.


----------



## Black64s

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490243

Sorry just got it wired up last nite got two valves acting funny, I post up pics this weekend.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Aug 7 2009, 05:16 PM~14705612
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490243
> 
> Sorry just got it wired up last nite got two valves acting funny, I post up pics this weekend.
> *


 :0 
Look's good


----------



## Money Mike

I have (2) RE-7 Slam Specialties Airbags for sale. Never used for $140.00. Call me if you have any ??? 940-727-1730


----------



## trixed

how it sits now









before trying to see how a 22 fits









1 1/2" from laying out a 22


----------



## Black64s

Finished up the trim today and thinking 1/2 line is too much for me...lol


----------



## lowfreeze

all the way in The Netherlands  

next pics will be from its first meet :yes:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Aug 8 2009, 11:25 PM~14715050
> *Finished up the trim today and thinking 1/2 line is too much for me...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its looking good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedcutlass

The Cutty, MC & Dually


----------

